# Super Mario 64 - Star Road



## Skelux (Mar 6, 2011)

*Bob-omb Battle Factory*





*Sandy Slide Secret*




*Retro Remix Castle*





SM64 Star Road is a major SM64 hack that will contain 121 stars and 100% new levels and music plus various other custom modifications. There are 8 other previews already available on my channel besides this latest one.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3Sch-GM0Vc[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EO1uSFuvqo[/youtube]
Comment and watch other previews: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EO1uSFuvqo
Subscribe for updates: http://www.youtube.com/subscription_center?add_user=Skelux

I appreciate all feedback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 6, 2011)

Holy shit man that's freaking awesome!

Subscribed!


----------



## Fishaman P (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't take offense at this, but I'm calling bull until it's 100% done.

EDIT: And this hack should be done on SM64*DS*.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 6, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Don't take offense at this, but I'm calling bull until it's 100% done.
> 
> EDIT: And this hack should be done on SM64*DS*.



No. The controls are better with an Analog stick and not a D-Pad.


----------



## Fishaman P (Mar 6, 2011)

I prefer better graphics and sound to a control stick that gives me blisters.

Anyway, I hope the creator is making hi-res textures for Rice's plugin to go along with this.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Mar 6, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> I prefer better graphics and sound to a control stick that gives me blisters.
> 
> Anyway, I hope the creator is making hi-res textures for Rice's plugin to go along with this.



A D-Pad is terrible for a game like SM64. Plus, there are more fun glitches to do like being able to long jump, hit a wall, and wall jump off of it.


----------



## Skelux (Mar 6, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Don't take offense at this, but I'm calling bull until it's 100% done.
> 
> EDIT: And this hack should be done on SM64*DS*.



This hack is taking well over a year to complete. If i didn't get the word around before hand, no one would know about it when it's finally complete.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2011)

Gotta' say this is looking pretty awesome.  Color me impressed.



			
				Fishaman P said:
			
		

> EDIT: And this hack should be done on SM64*DS*.


The tools aren't this advanced yet.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 6, 2011)

Thats so cool, im very impressed;.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what the 3DS is for.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately DS games will treat the slider pad as digital input, not analog.


----------



## Skelux (Mar 6, 2011)

Another handy thing about this game is that you can play it on the Wii with Wii64 and Super Mario Galaxy controls. Awesome-fun.


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Mar 6, 2011)

This loks really nice


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 6, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Wombo Combo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what does this mean? That it just mimics the D-pad?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks pretty good, hope it turns out good in the end.


----------



## RagnarokSam (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that is what that means. The analog pad on the 3DS, when in DS mode, will mimic the 8 way digital directions used on the d-pad, meaning not true analog support. 

i.e.: no moving the stick slightly to walk, or moving in non 8-way directions (NNW, SEE, etc.)


----------



## Skelux (Apr 9, 2011)

I just made a new preview if anyone is interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRLGg6vg50s[/youtube]


----------



## Skelux (Apr 24, 2011)

One last bump with another preview I think you will find extra-interesting. I'll leave you guys alone now until release.




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3Sch-GM0Vc[/youtube]


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 24, 2011)

Holy shit! That looks fucking awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmm... Maybe I can get this working with the good ol V/Z64 so I can play this on a retail N64... I wonder... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gotta get a V/Z64 first though.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (May 25, 2011)

When will this be released?


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 25, 2011)

I applaud you on a soon-to-be great hack.


----------



## Ikki (May 25, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Warrior522 (May 26, 2011)

Hurry up 3DS hacking so I can haz this portable...


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 31, 2011)

So how much longer?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 31, 2011)

Sweet jesus that looks amazing! Can't wait for this! 

@YoshiInAVoid He said it'd take up to a year.


----------



## Apex (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks fantastic! I can't wait to play it!

Also, if you don't mind me asking, what does the hub look like? Will it just use the castle again? Also, will each course contain the same amount of stars as the original?


----------



## NathanM (Oct 6, 2013)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> So how much longer?


It is already complete:
http://adtr.im/t74


----------



## pasc (Oct 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Gotta' say this is looking pretty awesome.  Color me impressed.
> 
> The tools aren't this advanced yet.



Haha I read "trolls".


----------

